# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Persistence des donnes Business et Tracking

## Nargho

Bonjour,

Dans le cadre d'un projet, je dois raliser un systme de gestion de tickets d'incident. Entre sa dclaration et sa rsolution, le ticket passe par pas mal d'tapes (validation, approbation etc...) et pas mal d'quipes mtier. a implique donc :
- un workflow
- des donnes business (details du ticket, utilisateurs etc...)
- des applications clientes participant au workflow (Web, Mobile etc...)
- des applications de reporting sur le droulement du workflow (Analyse de performance, Administration etc...)

J'ai quelques question concernant l'architecture  mettre en place pour arriver  mes fins:

1- Je compte raliser le workflow avec Workflow foundation et l'exposer avec un service WCF. Est-ce la bonne mthode ?

2- Ou dois-je persister mes donnes business telles que les dtails du tickets?
    Dans le workflow lui-mme ou bien dans une base de donnes spare, ou les deux?

3- Dans les diffrentes applications clientes, je dois avoir la possibilit de requter mes instances de workflow pour afficher des listes (exemple "la liste des tickets ouverts depuis plus de 2 jours assigns  tel utilisateurs" ou bien "mes tickets en cours de rsolution")
    Suivant la rponse  la 1re question: quelle solution de "tracking" dois-je prfrer?

4- Enfin, est-t-il possible d'accder au runtime de l'application hte WCF ?

Merci d'avance pour vos rponses.

----------


## B.AF

> 1- Je compte raliser le workflow avec Workflow foundation et l'exposer avec un service WCF. Est-ce la bonne mthode ?
> .


Vu ce que tu dcris, c'est en tout cas une architecture adquat : un moteur de workflow et une architecture de service qui devrait tre accessible  tous tes clients. 




> 2- Ou dois-je persister mes donnes business telles que les dtails du tickets?
>     Dans le workflow lui-mme ou bien dans une base de donnes spare, ou les deux?
> .


L'activit en elle mme se persiste pour des motifs techniques, j'aurai tendance  dire que le couplage avec EF par exemple tant trs simple, tu pourrais profiter de l'occasion pour exposer des activits mtier atomiques de faon  bien encapsuler la complexit.
Donc, moi je dis une base spare.




> 3- Dans les diffrentes applications clientes, je dois avoir la possibilit de requter mes instances de workflow pour afficher des listes (exemple "la liste des tickets ouverts depuis plus de 2 jours assigns  tel utilisateurs" ou bien "mes tickets en cours de rsolution")
>     Suivant la rponse  la 1re question: quelle solution de "tracking" dois-je prfrer?
> .


L idem, c'est un choix "personnel", mais je pense que ce que tu cherches c'est un tracking mtier. Donc autant avoir une classe mtier qui reprsente l'audit des status du ticket. Ce sera trs simple  raliser. En plus toi tu vas chercher  tracker l'objet mtier, pas le workflow. Or il n'est pas impossible que n workflows existent et se suivent.




> 4- Enfin, est-t-il possible d'accder au runtime de l'application hte WCF ?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos rponses.


Pas compris l...A priori en runtime oui tu accde au host WCF si tu as choisi le host. C'est un objet comme un autre.

----------

